# WTB: 250 - 300 gallon fuel storage tank



## Melensdad

Anyone know where I can find a reasonably priced fuel storage tank.  Suitable for diesel fuel storage.  Prefer used in good shape.  Above ground style.  Looking for 250 to 300 gallon capacity.

I've been scouring the newspaper classifieds but to no avail. Not quite sure how to search CraigsList but I did look at their Chicago and their SouthBend sites (the two closest to me) and didn't find anything suitable, but perhaps I didn't really search properly?  I did find a 500 gallon tank but its both bigger and more $ than I want to spend.


----------



## muleman RIP

Check farm papers. What you are looking for is a skid tank. It is called that because it is designed to be able to be drug away from a building in case of fire. Try a fuel oil distributor or TSC. If you only get a hand pump they are not that expensive. You can also use a 275 gallon oil tank if you set it on a level rigid base like concrete. They are cheaper to buy but make sure you paint it real good. They come primered and rust up quick.


----------



## Melensdad

I figured an old (but well kept) fuel oil tank would be pretty much ideal, but oil heat is not common in my area so finding one may be pretty tough.


----------



## bczoom

Bob,

Have you considered a plastic tote?

Here's a 300 _or so_ gallon version sitting on my RTV.  They have an aluminum cage with a pallet cage/setup at the bottom with a valve.


----------



## EastTexFrank

I can understand your frustration Bob.  I've been looking for the same kind of set-up for quite a while and can't find anything either.  It seems that they don't come on the market very often and a new tank, stand hoses and filter from my distributer will cost about $1000 and that's more than I'm willing to pay for a 300 gallon tank.  I'll keep looking but it seems that I'll be living with my 55 gallon drum ($8 each) set up for a while.


----------



## Erik

bczoom said:


> Bob,
> 
> Have you considered a plastic tote?
> 
> Here's a 300 _or so_ gallon version sitting on my RTV.  They have an aluminum cage with a pallet cage/setup at the bottom with a valve.



 I saw some of these on our local craig's list the other day:  275 gallon capacity for $115.   Was thinking about picking a couple up for rainwater collection.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Bob,
I wish I could help, but you wouldn't be interested. I have a fuel oil tank in my crawl space you can have. But there's no way to remove it short of demo of some portion of the house. That thing will just have to sit in there until they level the house.


----------



## Melensdad

bczoom said:


> Bob,
> 
> Have you considered a plastic tote?
> 
> Here's a 300 _or so_ gallon version sitting on my RTV.  They have an aluminum cage with a pallet cage/setup at the bottom with a valve.


 Are they safe for long term diesel storage?  Basically I suppose the question is will the poly walls of the tank break down over time when in contact with diesel?  If not then that would work pretty well.



OhioTC18 said:


> I have a fuel oil tank in my crawl space you can have. But there's no way to remove it short of demo of some portion of the house.


Well if you don't mind me knocking a hole in your wall and cracking your foundation apart I'll be right over


----------



## bczoom

Erik said:


> I saw some of these on our local craig's list the other day:  275 gallon capacity for $115.   Was thinking about picking a couple up for rainwater collection.


They work very well for that.  I've given a few to my Dad for just that purpose.  We re-routed a couple downspouts on his buildings to fill them.  

I do have a few Bob, but it would be extremely cost prohibitive to ship them to you.


----------



## Melensdad

Brian, just curious, what are the dimensions on that tank and where can I find one that might be more local to me?  Is there some industry that uses them that I can check into?

Any photo of the TOP of the tank?  How would I fill it?  And more importantly is there some sort of standardized bung on top so I can mount a pump so I can pump out the diesel?


----------



## bczoom

Bob,

I don't have any of the totes here at the house right now so I can't get out and measure.  As I recall, the bung on the top is around 6-8".  There's a nice valve at the bottom that can easily be downsized to most anything.  Mine are setup to exit into a garden hose.

Do a google search for "Schultz Tote" which are the ones I have.  _Mine are the 330 gallon but they have a smaller one._  When the sites appear, you'll see other manufacturers of similar containers which may help.

Here's a few to get you started.
_This one is in Chicago_ - http://containerexchanger.com/product/subcategory:product/IBC_Totes:275_Gallon_food_grade/sale/1024

http://www.tmmsupplies.com/schutztotes.html
http://www.industrial-tote.com/
http://www.dawginc.com/secondary-spill-containment/schutz-tote-container.php

They're very common in chemical plants but are also frequently used in other industries that use large amounts of cleaners or other bulk liquids.


----------



## Erik

the local ones here are advertized as having been full of pickle juice.  I've also heard the Quaker plant about 60 miles away has them - that's where i used to buy food grade blue HDPE barrels for $5.
As I recall, the dimensions I saw for the 275 gallon ones were 40x46x48 tall, counting the aluminum pallet.​


----------



## Kwiens

Bob,

Since you live in an agriculture area I'd check with farmers.  That's where I found mine; a 300 gallon metal tank with a 6 foot high stand for $25.  Of course I had to move it to my place.

K


----------



## EastTexFrank

Kwiens said:


> Bob,
> 
> Since you live in an agriculture area I'd check with farmers.  That's where I found mine; a 300 gallon metal tank with a 6 foot high stand for $25.  Of course I had to move it to my place.
> 
> K



How come I can never find a deal like that and I live in a rural area.


----------



## muleman RIP

Hell I got mine for free with a hand pump. Put a new hose on it last year and just had 150 gallons delivered for $2.19 a gal. Next farm up from mine just sold a 150 gallon for $50. at auction last month. I almost bought it. Had a diaphragm pump and I hate them. I have a spare rotary pump so I am thinking about filling a 55 gal. drum with kerosene just in case shit hits the fan this winter.


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

B_Skurka said:


> Brian, just curious, what are the dimensions on that tank and where can I find one that might be more local to me?  Is there some industry that uses them that I can check into?
> 
> Any photo of the TOP of the tank?  How would I fill it?  And more importantly is there some sort of standardized bung on top so I can mount a pump so I can pump out the diesel?


*
Bob.......I have a tote set up with a 12 volt pump & diesel hose with a custom built top mount for the pump. I got the tote from my local fuel distributor.......They get fuel additives in the totes ........so I know it's safe for fuel. I'm not using it much anymore......Buzz out to Ohio with your pick up or trailer & take it back with you. The pump & filter assy is worth close to my asking price of $300 complete. Pics on Tuesday when I get back to the shop if you're interested.


Tom*


----------



## Melensdad

Tom, how many gallon capacity is your tote?


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Bob, check your PM's again. 40-50 miles from you.


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

B_Skurka said:


> Tom, how many gallon capacity is your tote?


*
Bob........I'll check on Tuesday.......I think 200-250 gallons.......it's marked in lines on the side so you know what's left. I can't remember for sure......But I think they're  a std size @ 275 gal max & I never filled it that full.*


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

TOMLESCOEQUIP said:


> *
> Bob........I'll check on Tuesday.......I think 200-250 gallons.......it's marked in lines on the side so you know what's left. I can't remember for sure......But I think they're  a std size @ 275 gal max & I never filled it that full.*



*Bob........Found the old thread here with a picture:*

http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=1114


----------



## EastTexFrank

TOMLESCOEQUIP said:


> *
> Bob.......I have a tote set up with a 12 volt pump & diesel hose with a custom built top mount for the pump. I got the tote from my local fuel distributor.......They get fuel additives in the totes ........so I know it's safe for fuel. I'm not using it much anymore......Buzz out to Ohio with your pick up or trailer & take it back with you. The pump & filter assy is worth close to my asking price of $300 complete. Pics on Tuesday when I get back to the shop if you're interested.
> 
> 
> Tom*



Son of a *GUN*.  Why can't you live closer to East Texas.


----------



## Big Dog

Nobody could beat the deal I got on a 550 gallon w/DC pump huh BZ?


----------



## Melensdad

Well I have now found a 330 gallon tank in Kankakee for $115 and another member sent me a PM for a 275 gallon tank in Park Forest for $75.  A brand new pump _(depending on model, is about $200)._  So I think this may end up working out for me.


----------



## bczoom

Big Dog said:


> Nobody could beat the deal I got on a 550 gallon w/DC pump huh BZ?


Yep...  There are times I wish I had that back.  Not to fret as I just picked up the same tank but bigger (about 750 or 800 gallons).


----------



## jwstewar

In case the other tank doesn't work out Bob, I just found this:

http://columbus.craigslist.org/grd/1367625877.html

Could be a nice weekend trip for you and the family out to see the Ohio leaves here in the next few weeks.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

jwstewar said:


> In case the other tank doesn't work out Bob, I just found this:
> 
> http://columbus.craigslist.org/grd/1367625877.html
> 
> Could be a nice weekend trip for you and the family out to see the Ohio leaves here in the next few weeks.



I could see him loading that in the back of Mrs. Bob's "grocery getter" and driving it back to IN.


----------



## DaveNay

Why don't you call the fuel company that you are going to buy your fuel from? I got my 500 gal tank with AC pump, hose & nozzle for free.

Of course they own it, but that just means I don't have to dispose of it if I don't want it any more, I just call them to come get it. (plus when the hose sprung a leak, and the pump stopped pumping, I called Stan and he came out with replacements for no charge.)


----------



## Melensdad

I can't call the fuel company.  I'm getting the fuel for free.  Its a 1 time deal.  Therefore no way a fuel company will supply me a tank because the fuel is coming from a trucking company, not a fuel distributor.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Bob, did you ever pick one up?


----------



## Melensdad

No, I'm still looking.

There is a company called the container exchange, they have them, but they only want to deliver them in lots of 10 or more!!!  I didn't want deliver, told them I'd pick up 1 or 2 but they said no.  So I'm still on the hunt,  I have a couple people locally looking around too.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

I saw some unwashed 275 gal for $50. Or washed for $75 here in Columbus. Kind of a ways to travel and get one though.


----------

